# Fully Vaccinated ........Covid ....



## charry

A message from A Dr. Adam Aneevil .........

“so If your still needing a Booster after being FULLY vaccinated , and testing after  being 
FULLY vaccinated , And hospitalisation after being FULLY Vaccinated, with wearing masks  , social distancing 
And Lockdowns , All after being Vaccinated............
Then it’s Time to Admit , That you’ve Been FULLY conned !!!

How true is this ? .....


----------



## win231

That's what I call_ "The Power of Positive Thinki_ng."     

Yes, many have been conned.  Just read some of these posts..........


----------



## Pepper

I don't think the man is anything more than a figment of someone's imagination?  Weird stuff happens when you google him.


----------



## Pepper

Handle@DrAdamAneevitNameDr Adam AneevitFollowers14,849Following297Registration Date05-Jan-2018Tweets13,519Tweets Per Day9.70DescriptionWelcome to the official Twitter page of Dr Adam Aneevit. *Non-medical Lecturer & Political advisor pArOdY. Views my own.* Vaccination Status: UncompromisedLocationCurrently in LockdownURLhttps://twitter.com/DrAdamAneevit


----------



## Irwin

The name is actually Dr. Adam Aneevit. He's not a real doctor... or person. Here's some info on the con:

https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1366097101910900743.html


----------



## charry

Doctor or no doctor .......it’s a true statement isn’t it.....?
Tell me otherwise !


----------



## Della

I expect Dr Aneevit is the private physician for Q-Anon. 

  My husband always gets a kick out of Q-Anon claiming to have the highest security clearance one can get.  He actually had one of those  because he dealt with nuclear weapons release authenticators.  It's called a Top Secret Special clearance.


----------



## Judycat

charry said:


> Doctor or no doctor .......it’s a true statement isn’t it.....?
> Tell me otherwise !


Well you took your time painting the picture using a fine hair brush, then ended up splashing the paint on with a cheap broad one.


----------



## Becky1951

charry said:


> A message from A Dr. Adam Aneevil .........
> 
> “so If your still needing a Booster after being FULLY vaccinated , and testing after  being
> FULLY vaccinated , And hospitalisation after being FULLY Vaccinated, with wearing masks  , social distancing
> And Lockdowns , All after being Vaccinated............
> Then it’s Time to Admit , That you’ve Been FULLY conned !!!
> 
> How true is this ? .....


IMO it doesn't, matter who said it, a Dr or "expert" with dozens of titles behind their name or a garbage collector with a sh*t title, the* true statement* shows something is very wrong.


----------



## Sunny

First of all, no real doctor would EVER start a sentence with an ignorant spelling whopper like that. "If *your* still needing a booster?" That's third grade stuff.  So he lost me before I even got to the end of his first sentence. And the rest of it was so dumb that it's not even worth wasting the time to answer it. 

Go back to the Halloween party you emerged from, Dr. Adam.


----------



## Aneeda72




----------



## Alizerine

Becky1951 said:


> IMO it doesn't, matter who said it, a Dr or "expert" with dozens of titles behind their name or a garbage collector with a sh*t title, the* true statement* shows something is very wrong.



Quack, quack.


----------



## Becky1951

@charry, don't worry I've got your back with bail money if needed in case your arrested for posting something with a spelling error by our resident grammar cop.


----------



## Sunny

Anyone posing as a doctor, who is that ignorant about spelling, has just put himself in jail. No need for a cop.  And all the rest of his whining is equally dumb. He's perfectly free to kill himself, but I'd hate to think he is actually influencing people to believe him.

Sometimes, the spelling and grammar are enough to reveal who the phonies are.


----------



## Becky1951

Sunny said:


> Anyone posing as a doctor, who is that ignorant about spelling, has just put himself in jail. No need for a cop.  And all the rest of his whining is equally dumb. He's perfectly free to kill himself, but I'd hate to think he is actually influencing people to believe him.
> 
> Sometimes, the spelling and grammar are enough to reveal who the phonies are.


Yes I'm sure there has never been a doctor or medical expert in the world who has made a spelling error.


----------



## Sunny

I wouldn't go to one who sounded as dumb as this guy!  My "choice" is to go to educated doctors. But of course, it is a free country. Quack doctors have flourished for a long time, among the naive and easily led.


----------



## Shero

*Dr Adam Aneevit. Non-medical Lecturer & Political advisor pArOdY. Views my own. Vaccination Status: Uncompromised*

He is not a doctor, he has NO status and pitiful is the lack of intelligence of those who believe people like him.
.


----------



## Shero

charry said:


> Doctor or no doctor .......it’s a true statement isn’t it.....?
> Tell me otherwise !


Charry, sorry but you would not know a "true" statement if it jumped up and bit you on the chin!

.


----------



## Irwin

"Non-medical Lecturer & Political advisor *pArOdY*"

It says right there it's a "parody."


----------



## chic

I agree that people have been overwhelmed by fear over this virus and sucked into taking an experimental drug, which does not work to combat it, and many are waking up to this fact. 

Those who are not waking up to it are victims of group think. They cannot turn from the path they have taken because they no longer think independently. Shaming those who do is part of their strategy. It's all very sad and frustrating.


----------



## Bretrick

Becky1951 said:


> @charry, don't worry I've got your back with bail money if needed in case your arrested for posting something with a spelling error by our resident grammar cop.


Imma watching...


----------



## Della

Doesn't work? Very few people who have had the shots have later died from Covid.  I call that working. Those who didn't get the shots _are_ dying.  Simple statistics tell the story. 

 As for needing a booster, well sure, lots of vaccines need boosters later on.  People are still getting polio boosters if they go to countries that still have the disease.  People in this country don't get it anymore because everyone took that "experimental" vaccine.

Too bad everyone didn't get the Covid vaccine.  If they had, we probably wouldn't have to worry about it anymore, the Delta variant wouldn't have gotten a hold and we wouldn't need boosters.

Now, if we had, had the internet back in the 1950, lots of people probably wouldn't have let their kids get the polio vaccine, because it was new and experimental and because someone would have gone on Twitter and said it was really a mind control drug from the Russians.


----------



## win231

Della said:


> Doesn't work? Very few people who have had the shots have later died from Covid.  I call that working. Those who didn't get the shots _are_ dying.  Simple statistics tell the story.
> 
> As for needing a booster, well sure, lots of vaccines need boosters later on.  People are still getting polio boosters if they go to countries that still have the disease.  People in this country don't get it anymore because everyone took that "experimental" vaccine.
> 
> Too bad everyone didn't get the Covid vaccine.  If they had, we probably wouldn't have to worry about it anymore, the Delta variant wouldn't have gotten a hold and we wouldn't need boosters.
> 
> Now, if we had, had the internet back in the 1950, lots of people probably wouldn't have let their kids get the polio vaccine, because it was new and experimental and because someone would have gone on Twitter and said it was really a mind control drug from the Russians.


^^^^ Perfect example of Post #20.  Also proof that programming works - for non thinkers.


----------



## chic

Sunny said:


> Anyone posing as a doctor, who is that ignorant about spelling, has just put himself in jail. No need for a cop.  And all the rest of his whining is equally dumb. He's perfectly free to kill himself, but I'd hate to think he is actually influencing people to believe him.
> 
> Sometimes, the spelling and grammar are enough to reveal who the phonies are.


These are people on twitter. Of course they're not doctors. They're people but people with an interesting point to make.


----------



## Sunny

win231 said:


> ^^^^ Perfect example of Post #20.  Also proof that programming works - for non thinkers.


Fear of a deadly virus:  Sane

Fear of a harmless and highly effective vaccine which is fighting on our side against the virus:  Insane

So, which side of sanity are you on?


----------



## charry

Shero said:


> Charry, sorry but you would not know a "true" statement if it jumped up and bit you on the chin!
> 
> .


Would you Shero ??    Come on ....the truth .....no shirking now ....


----------



## charry

Della said:


> Doesn't work? Very few people who have had the shots have later died from Covid.  I call that working. Those who didn't get the shots _are_ dying.  Simple statistics tell the story.
> 
> As for needing a booster, well sure, lots of vaccines need boosters later on.  People are still getting polio boosters if they go to countries that still have the disease.  People in this country don't get it anymore because everyone took that "experimental" vaccine.
> 
> Too bad everyone didn't get the Covid vaccine.  If they had, we probably wouldn't have to worry about it anymore, the Delta variant wouldn't have gotten a hold and we wouldn't need boosters.
> 
> Now, if we had, had the internet back in the 1950, lots of people probably wouldn't have let their kids get the polio vaccine, because it was new and experimental and because someone would have gone on Twitter and said it was really a mind control drug from the Russians.


Before the vaccines !!  If people had abided by the restrictions .....then it would not of got this out of hand .....!!


----------



## charry

Shero said:


> Charry, sorry but you would not know a "true" statement if it jumped up and bit you on the chin!
> 
> .


 Do you know me shero ?    Then keep your opinions to yourself , unless  you know me !


----------



## charry

Becky1951 said:


> IMO it doesn't, matter who said it, a Dr or "expert" with dozens of titles behind their name or a garbage collector with a sh*t title, the* true statement* shows something is very wrong.


Yes Becky ...very wrong.....but obviously , if people have nothing in between their ears , well what can one say lol


----------



## John cycling

Sunny said:


> Fear of a deadly virus:  Sane
> Fear of a harmless and highly effective vaccine which is fighting on our side against the virus:  Insane
> So, which side of sanity are you on?



Thinking something that is harmless and/or doesn't exist is killing people --- Ignorant.
Thinking toxic medications that have already killed many millions of people are safe --- Stupid.
Thinking you're smart when you're stupid --- Delusional.

I didn't call you any names, @Pepper and @Aneeda72, but *both of you called me names.  *
I didn't single you out nor anyone else.  So if you're really sick of yourselves calling people names, then stop doing it.

@Aneeda, if you had looked at the facts, you would know that vaccinations have killed millions of people throughout history.
You don't even think the poisonous shots used now are killing people, even though you have first hand knowledge, good grief.
So whoever you're talking to, you're talking to yourself.  By the way, opioids and vaccinations are made by the same corporations.

@Aneeda72, you keep proving what I've said.  Keep up the good work!    When the shoe fits, wear it proudly!


----------



## Pepper

But of course you're not delusional, are you John?  Getting sick of the name calling.  Quit it.


----------



## Aneeda72

John cycling said:


> Thinking something that is harmless and/or doesn't exist is killing people --- Ignorant.
> Thinking toxic medications that have already killed many millions of people are safe --- Stupid.
> Thinking you're smart when you're stupid --- Delusional.


*What ”toxic medications“ have killed MILLIONS of people?  OPIOIDS.  OPIOIDS.  OPIOIDS.

You are terribly confused, @John cycling and responding on the wrong thread.  Yes, stupid people take too many opioids and die.  But this is a covid vaccination thread.  People think opioids are harmless, they are not.  Millions have died due to opioids.*

And yes, you are wrong, wrong, wrong if you think opioids have not kill millions of people, directly and indirectly.  I agree with @Pepper stop the name calling.  Name calling is stupid, ignorant, and delusional; especially when the person is who is name calling is wrong, wrong, wrong.  And @John cycling you are wrong.

Edited:  why yes I do sometimes talk to myself.


----------



## Shero

charry said:


> Would you Shero ??    Come on ....the truth .....no shirking now ....


.
Charry, your brilliant fake doctor said he went to the following universities:
There doesn't seem to be anyone by that name at either Iowa's, Melbourne's, or Dublin’s universities.

He is a fake and I am sorry you believe in fakes! and that's the truth!


----------



## Judycat

Peanuts are toxic. People have died from eating them. Yet stores still sell them. If you think peanuts are safe to buy, you are being conned.


----------



## Aneeda72

John cycling said:


> Thinking something that is harmless and/or doesn't exist is killing people --- Ignorant.
> Thinking toxic medications that have already killed many millions of people are safe --- Stupid.
> Thinking you're smart when you're stupid --- Delusional.
> 
> I didn't call you any names, Pepper and Aneeda, but *both of you called me names.*
> I didn't single you out nor anyone else.  So if you're really sick of yourselves calling people names, then stop doing it.
> Aneeda, if you would look at the facts, you would know that vaccinations have killed millions of people throughout history.
> You don't even think the poisonous shots used now are killing people, even though you have first hand knowledge, good grief.
> So whoever you're talking to, you're talking to yourself.  By the way, opioids and vaccinations are made by the same corporations.


I am only disputing, your claim, that vaccinations have killed millions of people.  

I am only disputing that there is such a thing as “poisonous shots used now are killing people”, and that “vaccinations have killed millions of people throughout history.”  

I only used YOUR WORDS in conjunction with what YOU said.  Therefore, YOU called YOURSELF names.  I didn’t call you any names.

Yes, I agree, opioids and vaccinations are made by the same corporations.

*“Oh good grief” is right; @John cycling since being vaccinated saved my son‘s life, according to the Covid doctor and ongoing research, I have no “first hand knowledge“ of any poisonous shots killing people.  Being vaccinated kept my oldest son from catching Covid from my youngest son.*

I think YOU think you are smart in YOUR replies, but YOU are wrong, in YOUR replies.

Being continuously wrong, about the same thing is, well, to use your word again, “ignorant” of the actual facts.  But I have not called you ignorant , and, although, you seem ignorant; I have not called you ignorant.  But I am pointing out that you might be ignorant.

”Thinking you‘re smart when you‘re stupid—-Delusional”. These are YOUR words.  You certainly seem delusional in regards to my knowledge of people dying of whatever poisonous shots are.  I know of no poisonous shots.  And while I have not called YOU stupid or delusional, well, if the shoe fits.


----------



## charry

Shero said:


> .
> Charry, your brilliant fake doctor said he went to the following universities:
> There doesn't seem to be anyone by that name at either Iowa's, Melbourne's, or Dublin’s universities.
> 
> He is a fake and I am sorry you believe in fakes! and that's the truth!


Whatever that dr is, ? And he defiantly ain’t mine shero.....
I agree with what he has said ......
So just put Dr Charry , if you like


----------



## charry

Aneeda72 said:


> I am only disputing, your claim, that vaccinations have killed millions of people.
> 
> I am only disputing that there is such a thing as “poisonous shots used now are killing people”, and that “vaccinations have killed millions of people throughout history.”
> 
> I only used YOUR WORDS in conjunction with what YOU said.  Therefore, YOU called YOURSELF names.  I didn’t call you any names.
> 
> Yes, I agree, opioids and vaccinations are made by the same corporations.
> 
> *“Oh good grief” is right; @John cycling since being vaccinated saved my son‘s life, according to the Covid doctor and ongoing research, I have no “first hand knowledge“ of any poisonous shots killing people.  Being vaccinated kept my oldest son from catching Covid from my youngest son.*
> 
> I think YOU think you are smart in YOUR replies, but YOU are wrong, in YOUR replies.
> 
> Being continuously wrong, about the same thing is, well, to use your word again, “ignorant” of the actual facts.  But I have not called you ignorant , and, although, you seem ignorant; I have not called you ignorant.  But I am pointing out that you might be ignorant.
> 
> ”Thinking you‘re smart when you‘re stupid—-Delusional”. These are YOUR words.  You certainly seem delusional in regards to my knowledge of people dying of whatever poisonous shots are.  I know of no poisonous shots.  And while I have not called YOU stupid or delusional, well, if the shoe fits.


I wear boots !!


----------



## Shero

charry said:


> Whatever that dr is, ? And he defiantly ain’t mine shero.....
> I agree with what he has said ......
> So just put Dr Charry , if you like


Okay Dr Charry ..quack, quack, quack


----------



## charry

Shero said:


> Okay Dr Charry ..quack, quack, quack


Shall I laugh Shelo .....?    or turn away at your mentality ....


----------



## Irwin

Hospitals around here are now doubling up patients in rooms because of all they have so many covid patients, and that's all the patients who are being doubled up — not just the covid patients. It's frickin' disgusting because it doesn't have to be this bad.


----------



## Aneeda72

Irwin said:


> Hospitals around here are now doubling up patients in rooms because of all they have so many covid patients, and that's all the patients who are being doubled up — not just the covid patients. It's frickin' disgusting because it doesn't have to be this bad.


Yup, my son was on an overflow ward cause the Covid ward was full; he was fully vaccinated


----------



## Serenity4321

Della said:


> Doesn't work? Very few people who have had the shots have later died from Covid.  I call that working. Those who didn't get the shots _are_ dying.  Simple statistics tell the story.
> 
> As for needing a booster, well sure, lots of vaccines need boosters later on.  People are still getting polio boosters if they go to countries that still have the disease.  People in this country don't get it anymore because everyone took that "experimental" vaccine.
> 
> Too bad everyone didn't get the Covid vaccine.  If they had, we probably wouldn't have to worry about it anymore, the Delta variant wouldn't have gotten a hold and we wouldn't need boosters.
> 
> Now, if we had, had the internet back in the 1950, lots of people probably wouldn't have let their kids get the polio vaccine, because it was new and experimental and because someone would have gone on Twitter and said it was really a mind control drug from the Russians.


I agree with you...I am surprised that everyone doesn't agree with what you just said...   I am waiting to get my booster...


----------



## Aneeda72

Serenity4321 said:


> I agree with you...I am surprised that everyone doesn't agree with what you just said...   I am waiting to get my booster...


So have you met @win231?  . Just asking @Serenity4321


----------



## Giants fan1954

Aneeda72 said:


> *What ”toxic medications“ have killed MILLIONS of people?  OPIOIDS.  OPIOIDS.  OPIOIDS.
> 
> You are terribly confused, @John cycling and responding on the wrong thread.  Yes, stupid people take too many opioids and die.  But this is a covid vaccination thread.  People think opioids are harmless, they are not.  Millions have died due to opioids.*
> 
> And yes, you are wrong, wrong, wrong if you think opioids have not kill millions of people, directly and indirectly.  I agree with @Pepper stop the name calling.  Name calling is stupid, ignorant, and delusional; especially when the person is who is name calling is wrong, wrong, wrong.  And @John cycling you are wrong.
> 
> Edited:  why yes I do sometimes talk to myself.


Excellent documentary on Hulu right now,Dope Sick, about the opioid epidemic and the pharmaceutical company that pretty much "introduced" it to this country and maintained it wasn't addictive.
Based on the book of the same name.


----------



## Shero

charry said:


> Shall I laugh Shelo .....?    or turn away at your mentality ....


The one who laughs last, always has the best time Charry


----------



## Ladybj

Becky1951 said:


> IMO it doesn't, matter who said it, a Dr or "expert" with dozens of titles behind their name or a garbage collector with a sh*t title, the* true statement* shows something is very wrong.


I agree!!!  Fully vaccinated, booster shot, etc.. no mask should be required and you should feel at ease with your decision whether someone has been vaccinated or not.  You are fully protected and all is well so why fear someone that has not been vaccinated 
It's like you have health insurance but concerned with those that do not have health insurance.  If you have good health insurance why worry about the uninsured??? jmo.


----------



## Serenity4321

Aneeda72 said:


> So have you met @win231?  . Just asking @Serenity4321


Just read his posts...


----------



## chic

charry said:


> Before the vaccines !!  If people had abided by the restrictions .....then it would not of got this out of hand .....!!


No it didn't. Look at Australia!


----------



## chic

Sunny said:


> Fear of a deadly virus:  Sane
> 
> Fear of a harmless and highly effective vaccine which is fighting on our side against the virus:  Insane
> 
> So, which side of sanity are you on?


I'm sitting on the fence so I can see what's growing in both gardens.


----------



## Alligatorob

chic said:


> I'm sitting on the fence so I can see what's growing in both gardens.


Good honest answer!


----------



## charry

chic said:


> No it didn't. Look at Australia!


The same there ,! As quoted by friends in Townsville ......


----------



## Shero

chic said:


> I'm sitting on the fence so I can see what's growing in both gardens.


If you are  "sitting on the fence"  then you are NOT qualified to give a valid opinion!


----------



## Becky1951

Shero said:


> If you are  "sitting on the fence"  then you are NOT qualified to give a valid opinion!


chic is weighing both sides of information available and giving her opinion as it stands at this point, which she has every right to do! I'm not answering _for _chic, just giving my opinion as I understand her comment, "sitting on the fence" to mean.


----------



## Shero

Becky1951 said:


> chic is weighing both sides of information available and giving her opinion as it stands at this point, which she has every right to do! I'm not answering _for _chic, just giving my opinion as I understand her comment, "sitting on the fence" to mean.


 That's okay Becky, but while people are "weighing" opinions up, might be a good idea to take this advice: https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/disclaimer-and-reminder.62672/


----------



## GAlady

Della said:


> Doesn't work? Very few people who have had the shots have later died from Covid.  I call that working. Those who didn't get the shots _are_ dying.  Simple statistics tell the story.
> 
> As for needing a booster, well sure, lots of vaccines need boosters later on.  People are still getting polio boosters if they go to countries that still have the disease.  People in this country don't get it anymore because everyone took that "experimental" vaccine.
> 
> Too bad everyone didn't get the Covid vaccine.  If they had, we probably wouldn't have to worry about it anymore, the Delta variant wouldn't have gotten a hold and we wouldn't need boosters.
> 
> Now, if we had, had the internet back in the 1950, lots of people probably wouldn't have let their kids get the polio vaccine, because it was new and experimental and because someone would have gone on Twitter and said it was really a mind control drug from the Russians.


Speaking about the polio vaccine, the scientists who help develop the vaccine for humans used their own children to test it.  Two of their children actually died.

Thousands have died taking the covid vaccine.  I don’t think I want to add a number to that statistic.


----------



## Becky1951

Shero said:


> That's okay Becky, but while people are "weighing" opinions up, might be a good idea to take this advice: https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/disclaimer-and-reminder.62672/


The CDC isn't the only site available for information. I lost faith in the CDC months ago after all the ping pong information changing daily.


----------



## Shero

Becky1951 said:


> The CDC isn't the only site available for information. I lost faith in the CDC months ago after all the ping pong information changing daily.


It's a great start though to other credible sites and information highways! Rather than visiting those sites that churn out propaganda!
.


----------



## Della

GAlady said:


> Speaking about the polio vaccine, the scientists who help develop the vaccine for humans used their own children to test it. Two of their children actually died.


Do you have any evidence of that? I know Salk tested it on his children, but none of them died.


----------



## Pepper

Della said:


> Do you have any evidence of that? I know Salk tested it on his children, but none of them died.


Good question.  Very good.  Imagine someone asking for evidence of a far out claim.  Well done.


----------



## Sunny

GAlady said:


> Speaking about the polio vaccine, the scientists who help develop the vaccine for humans used their own children to test it.  Two of their children actually died.
> 
> Thousands have died taking the covid vaccine.  I don’t think I want to add a number to that statistic.


GAlady, that is utter nonsense.  Where did you ever get such a crazy idea? 

I remember very well the joy and relief everyone felt when the Salk and Sabin vaccines against polio came out. There were plenty of news articles and pictures showing kids getting their shots (or medication; as I recall, the Sabin vaccine was taken orally).  If a disaster like that had happened, it would have been screaming in headlines for months! 

But somehow, no one heard about it until now?  And THOUSANDS have died taking the covid vaccine? Of course, if millions are taking the covid vaccine, a certain number of those people are going to die of heart attacks, cancer, kidney failure, neurological diseases, automobile accidents, mass shootings, and all sorts of other things that have nothing to do with their covid shot. It's like saying they got a splinter in their finger and that killed them. Pay no attention to the cancer.

Please, please check your sources before spreading alarmist nonsense like that. It can cost people their lives.

P.S. I just went back and reread what you wrote.  Well, I guess it's possible that two of the scientists' children actually died, 60 years later of old age.


----------



## Pink Biz

GAlady said:


> Speaking about the polio vaccine, the scientists who help develop the vaccine for humans used their own children to test it.  Two of their children actually died.
> 
> Thousands have died taking the covid vaccine.  I don’t think I want to add a number to that statistic.



*Poppycock!*


----------



## WheatenLover

The tainted polio vaccine that sickened and fatally paralyzed children in 1955​On Aug. 30, 1954, Bernice E. Eddy, a veteran scientist at the National Institutes of Health in Bethesda, Md., was checking a batch of a new polio vaccine for safety.

Created by Jonas Salk, the vaccine was hailed as the miracle drug that would conquer the dreaded illness that killed and paralyzed children. Eddy’s job was to examine samples submitted by the companies planning to make it.

As she checked a sample from Cutter Laboratories in Berkeley, Calif., she noticed that the vaccine designed to protect against the disease had instead given polio to a test monkey. _Rather than containing killed virus to create immunity, the sample from Cutter contained live, infectious virus._

Something was wrong. “There’s going to be a disaster,” she told a friend.

****
Despite Eddy’s warnings, an estimated 120,000 children that year were injected with the Cutter vaccine, according to Paul A. Offit, director of the Vaccine Education Center at Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia.

Roughly 40,000 got “abortive” polio, with fever, sore throat, headache, vomiting and muscle pain. Fifty-one were paralyzed, and five died, Offit wrote in his 2005 book, “The Cutter Incident: How America’s First Polio Vaccine Led to the Growing Vaccine Crisis.” 

It was “one of the worst biological disasters in American history: a man-made polio epidemic,” Offit wrote.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/hist...polio-vaccine-paralyzed-children-coronavirus/


----------



## Pepper

Thank you @WheatenLover


----------



## Della

PBS did a really good documentary on the history of polio.  They covered the Cutter disaster.  

The fault was with the Cutter laboratory and not the Salk vaccine which was always made from a dead virus.

  Something like this could happen anytime with any drug or vaccine if the lab is not properly run and the proper procedures are not followed. These days I trust the FDA's testing and don't fear taking any of my meds or vaccines.  I know our FDA saved us from giving thalidomide to pregnant women while other countries had given it the green light.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## suds00

John cycling said:


> Thinking something that is harmless and/or doesn't exist is killing people --- Ignorant.
> Thinking toxic medications that have already killed many millions of people are safe --- Stupid.
> Thinking you're smart when you're stupid --- Delusional.
> 
> I didn't call you any names, @Pepper and @Aneeda72, but *both of you called me names.  *
> I didn't single you out nor anyone else.  So if you're really sick of yourselves calling people names, then stop doing it.
> 
> @Aneeda, if you had looked at the facts, you would know that vaccinations have killed millions of people throughout history.
> You don't even think the poisonous shots used now are killing people, even though you have first hand knowledge, good grief.
> So whoever you're talking to, you're talking to yourself.  By the way, opioids and vaccinations are made by the same corporations.
> 
> @Aneeda72, you keep proving what I've said.  Keep up the good work!    When the shoe fits, wear it proudly!


how many people have died from the covid19 vaccine? vaccines throughout history have been studied less than the current vaccine.. vaccines are relatively new developments.do you have figures showing millions have been killed by vaccines past and present? .what is different, insult-wise. about you intimating that people are ignorant, stupid or delusional if they don't see things your way?


----------



## Maryatrics

I am fully vaccinated and have been for sometime now. I will also get the booster when that is available. Now to say that someone who is not vaccinated or is choosing to weigh out all the options is stupid or delusional, I would never do that at all. Each person has to come to there own conclusion when they feel it is safe to get the vaccine or not. For some that just might be never. Now I am not an advocate for mandating the vaccine at all and I do not think that will ever go over. I however think that mandating the vaccine for healthcare workers and teachers is a positive thing. As for other companies I feel it is there right to say the workers have to wear masks indoors and social distance. Now concerning events/indoor dining and travel. I do not feel there should be any mandate that people should be vaccinated to be able to do these things. What becomes tricky especially with travel overseas is the different countries. Now showing proof of being vaccinated or a negative test within a certain time period for somethings such a travel by flight, I don't think is an awful idea, but to restrict non vaccinated people from traveling by flight I disagree with. The same goes for concerts or sporting events. 

Each person has there own decision to make. It is my decision to make for the person next to me. It is my decision to do what I feel is right to be as safe as I can for myself. That for me is being fully vaccinated and even wearing a mask indoors when shopping or going grocery shopping or something like that. I feel totally comfortable in an outdoor setting without a mask. Now if I would go to a crowded outdoor venue like a concert that might be a different story, but it still would end up being my judgement call. The bottom line is no one is stupid for the decision on this because they feel they are doing the safe thing for themselves. Whether it be waiting for more testing on the vaccine or whatever it may be. Others feel like me and feel it safer to be vaccinated. No one is stupid.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

When you're dead, it doesn't bother you because you don't know it but the people around you are bothered because they definitely know.

Being stupid works the very same way.


----------



## win231

Maryatrics said:


> I am fully vaccinated and have been for sometime now. I will also get the booster when that is available. Now to say that someone who is not vaccinated or is choosing to weigh out all the options is stupid or delusional, I would never do that at all. Each person has to come to there own conclusion when they feel it is safe to get the vaccine or not. For some that just might be never. Now I am not an advocate for mandating the vaccine at all and I do not think that will ever go over. I however think that mandating the vaccine for healthcare workers and teachers is a positive thing. As for other companies I feel it is there right to say the workers have to wear masks indoors and social distance. Now concerning events/indoor dining and travel. I do not feel there should be any mandate that people should be vaccinated to be able to do these things. What becomes tricky especially with travel overseas is the different countries. Now showing proof of being vaccinated or a negative test within a certain time period for somethings such a travel by flight, I don't think is an awful idea, but to restrict non vaccinated people from traveling by flight I disagree with. The same goes for concerts or sporting events.
> 
> Each person has there own decision to make. It is my decision to make for the person next to me. It is my decision to do what I feel is right to be as safe as I can for myself. That for me is being fully vaccinated and even wearing a mask indoors when shopping or going grocery shopping or something like that. I feel totally comfortable in an outdoor setting without a mask. Now if I would go to a crowded outdoor venue like a concert that might be a different story, but it still would end up being my judgement call. The bottom line is no one is stupid for the decision on this because they feel they are doing the safe thing for themselves. Whether it be waiting for more testing on the vaccine or whatever it may be. Others feel like me and feel it safer to be vaccinated. No one is stupid.


^^^^ Such a common-sense post isn't very common here.


----------



## Maryatrics

win231 said:


> ^^^^ Such a common-sense post isn't very common here.


It is common sense. A lot of this is common sense and many are out to make it Rocket Science. You either feel comfortable with the vaccine and you take it or you don't and you choose not to and look for more information on it. It is one or the other. Of course because this pandemic has killed a lot of people there are going to have to be safety measures in place like wearing masks indoors and social distancing and stuff like that until the so called experts on this (which I am not) say it is safe to not do so. Even then it comes down to the decision of the individual if they still want to wear a mask.  It still doesn't make them stupid if they decide to do so.


----------



## chic

Della said:


> PBS did a really good documentary on the history of polio.  They covered the Cutter disaster.
> 
> The fault was with the Cutter laboratory and not the Salk vaccine which was always made from a dead virus. time with any drug or vaccine if the lab is not properly run and the proper procedures are not followed. These days I trust the FDA's testing and don't fear taking any of my meds or vaccines.  I know our FDA saved us from giving thalidomide to pregnant women while other countries had given it the green light.


In America women were given the drug. I met a thalidomide man when I was a teenager. He was hanging out with us. He had legs but no arms and his hands grew out of his shoulders.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit

chic said:


> In America women were given the drug


If it was given, it was given illegally as the FDA rejected its use, by this individual... Frances Oldham Kelsey. 

Quit making baseless claims.


----------



## chic

Harry Le Hermit said:


> If it was given, it was given illegally as the FDA rejected its use, by this individual... Frances Oldham Kelsey.
> 
> Quit making baseless claims.


What is this? Attack Chic day? I did meet a thalidomide man in the US. It's a fact. Not a baseless claim.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit

chic said:


> I did meet a thalidomide man in the US. It's a fact. Not a baseless claim.



Deflection alert!! (how sad!!)

Try looking real hard at what I was responding to. To refresh your memory... "In America women were given the drug". 

THEY WERE NOT LEGALLY GIVEN THE DRUG. The FDA rejected the drug and the subsequent outcry led to legislative strengthening of guidelines for drug approval. Frances Oldham Kelsey was responsible for Thalidomide being introduced into the U.S.A., but was instrumental in implementing and strengthening drug testing procedures.


----------



## Della

Sadly, quite a few American women were given the drug while they were stationed in Germany with their husbands who were in the American military.  Women traveling to England or Norway might have been given it, while there, too.


----------



## Becky1951

chic said:


> In America women were given the drug. I met a thalidomide man when I was a teenager. He was hanging out with us. He had legs but no arms and his hands grew out of his shoulders.


They were called flipper babies back then. I've seen many. My brother was born with Cerebral Palsy and and was mentally challenged. He went to what was then called a "Handicapped" school. I volunteered there and there were several, also one with flipper legs. Very sad. But very lovable. Sweetest dispositions considering their physical limitations, they had the I Can Do It attitude.


----------



## Becky1951

Harry Le Hermit said:


> If it was given, it was given illegally as the FDA rejected its use, by this individual... Frances Oldham Kelsey.
> 
> Quit making baseless claims.


In July 1962, the Food and Drug Administration sent an urgent message to its field offices with an assignment it said was “one of the most important we have had in a long time.”

Overseas, thousands of babies in Germany, England and other countries were being born with severe defects tied to their mothers’ use of thalidomide, a drug widely taken for insomnia, morning sickness and other ailments.

Meanwhile, the federal government sought to figure out what had happened in the United States, and how many babies had been affected.

The drug was not approved in the United States in the 1960s, but as many as 20,000 Americans were given thalidomide in the 1950s and 1960s as part of two clinical trials operated by the American drug makers Richardson-Merrell and Smith, Kline & French.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/23/health/thalidomide-fda-documents.html


----------



## JimBob1952

Becky1951 said:


> IMO it doesn't, matter who said it, a Dr or "expert" with dozens of titles behind their name or a garbage collector with a sh*t title, the* true statement* shows something is very wrong.




Ok, I'm not a doctor, but I play one in my own imagination.  And I'm making the "true statement" that the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are safe and effective, although, like the flu vaccine, their effectiveness wanes after a number of months.  Just got my booster this morning.  

I don't understand the anti-vaxxers, but we all live in our own worlds.


----------



## RadishRose

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Deflection alert!! (how sad!!)


You don't have to be so nasty, Harry.


----------



## JimBob1952

Becky1951 said:


> In July 1962, the Food and Drug Administration sent an urgent message to its field offices with an assignment it said was “one of the most important we have had in a long time.”
> 
> Overseas, thousands of babies in Germany, England and other countries were being born with severe defects tied to their mothers’ use of thalidomide, a drug widely taken for insomnia, morning sickness and other ailments.
> 
> Meanwhile, the federal government sought to figure out what had happened in the United States, and how many babies had been affected.
> 
> The drug was not approved in the United States in the 1960s, but as many as 20,000 Americans were given thalidomide in the 1950s and 1960s as part of two clinical trials operated by the American drug makers Richardson-Merrell and Smith, Kline & French.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/23/health/thalidomide-fda-documents.html




That was about 60 years ago.  You don't suppose science and medicine might have progressed somewhat in the years since then?





Sunny said:


> Anyone posing as a doctor, who is that ignorant about spelling, has just put himself in jail. No need for a cop.  And all the rest of his whining is equally dumb. He's perfectly free to kill himself, but I'd hate to think he is actually influencing people to believe him.
> 
> Sometimes, the spelling and grammar are enough to reveal who the phonies are.




My IT folks say spelling and grammar errors are one among the first things to look for when you are sent a suspicious email.


----------



## Becky1951

JimBob1952 said:


> Ok, I'm not a doctor, but I play one in my own imagination.  And I'm making the "true statement" that the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are safe and effective, although, like the flu vaccine, their effectiveness wanes after a number of months.  Just got my booster this morning.
> 
> I don't understand the anti-vaxxers, but we all live in our own worlds.



Good for you, you believe in the vaccine and did what you felt was right for you. Just as those not believing its safe are doing what's best for them. 

I'm not anti vaccine I've had every vaccination available until this one.


----------



## Becky1951

JimBob1952 said:


> That was about 60 years ago.  You don't suppose science and medicine might have progressed somewhat in the years since then?
> 
> 
> My IT folks say spelling and grammar errors are one among the first things to look for when you are sent a suspicious email.


My comment was in response to this one, 
"Harry Le Hermit said:
If it was given, it was given illegally as the FDA rejected its use, by this individual... Frances Oldham Kelsey.

Quit making baseless claims."

*chic did not make a "baseless claim" *


----------



## JimBob1952

Becky1951 said:


> Good for you, you believe in the vaccine and did what you felt was right for you. Just as those not believing its safe are doing what's best for them.
> 
> I'm not anti vaccine I've had every vaccination available until this one.




Those not believing it's safe are doing what they think is best for them.  They are also putting the rest of the population at risk.  That's a crucial difference.


----------



## Maryatrics

JimBob1952 said:


> Those not believing it's safe are doing what they think is best for them.  They are also putting the rest of the population at risk.  That's a crucial difference.


That is why the vaccinated people have to do everything imaginable to keep them safe and if that is wearing a mask indoors and even outdoors in some occasions then so be it. if that means Social Distancing and staying away from heavily crowded areas than you do just that to keep yourself as safe as you can be. I am not saying keep yourself in a bubble or at home all the time, but be sensible to what you feel is safe around others.


----------



## JimBob1952

Maryatrics said:


> That is why the vaccinated people have to do everything imaginable to keep them safe and if that is wearing a mask indoors and even outdoors in some occasions then so be it. if that means Social Distancing and staying away from heavily crowded areas than you do just that to keep yourself as safe as you can be. I am not saying keep yourself in a bubble or at home all the time, but be sensible to what you feel is safe around others.



For example, don't get in a huddle like Aaron Rogers has been doing....


----------



## Maryatrics

JimBob1952 said:


> For example, don't get in a huddle like Aaron Rogers has been doing....


Those professional athletes are tested  daily for Covid. If they are any signs and I am aware that some don't show signs, but if  they have signs of Covid or test positive for Covid they are quarantined for I believe 14 days.


----------



## Pepper

JimBob1952 said:


> For example, don't get in a huddle like Aaron Rogers has been doing....


His big crime was lying to his team mates about it.


----------



## Irwin

Pepper said:


> His big crime was lying to his team mates about it.


He put his teammates at risk, and he also put a lot of other people at risk. Vaccinated people are far less likely to contract the virus and if they do contract it, they are less likely to spread it because they have a lower concentration of it in their breath. He's been speaking at press conferences without wearing a facemask and potentially putting reporters and other people at risk. That's purely narcissistic behavior. He only cares about himself and apparently lacks critical thinking skills when it comes to matters off the field.


----------



## Maryatrics

Aaron Rodgers has taken a medication called ivermectin which is an Anti-Parasite medication and it is RDA approved for that, but is controversial for Covid-19. I suppose he believes in it and also believes he is allergic to the Covid-19 vaccine in someway.


----------



## Warrigal

My state, NSW, has succeeded in lowering this last upsurge of Covid.
Vaccination, on top of a number of health mandates like QR check in codes, mass testing centres, wearing masks and social distancing, has made a huge difference.

Below is the daily update report. Note that we are almost at 90% fully vaccinated.





Edit - it was no so long ago that the daily number of cases was in excess of 2,000.


----------



## Shero

Maryatrics said:


> That is why the vaccinated people have to do everything imaginable to keep them safe and if that is wearing a mask indoors and even outdoors in some occasions then so be it. if that means Social Distancing and staying away from heavily crowded areas than you do just that to keep yourself as safe as you can be. I am not saying keep yourself in a bubble or at home all the time, but be sensible to what you feel is safe around others.


.
The only way to keep the community safe is to be vaccinated!!


----------



## Shero

Maryatrics said:


> I am not) say it is safe to not do so. Even then it comes down to the decision of the individual if they still want to wear a mask.  It still doesn't make them stupid if they decide to do so.


It makes them dangerous!!


----------



## Maryatrics

Shero said:


> .
> The only way to keep the community safe is to be vaccinated!!


I am 100% in support for being vaccinated and I am fully vaccinated and also will get the booster. The thing is I am also aware that not everyone will be vaccinated. 



Shero said:


> It makes them dangerous!!


I do everything in my power to stay safe and that includes wearing a mask indoors. I don't always choose to wear a mask outside unless I am in a crowded area which hardly ever happens. I also attempt to Social Distance like when I am grocery shopping. I feel these things are what I can do to keep myself as safe as possible other than staying at home all the time. I am unaware who else is vaccinated or not so these things keep my mind at ease for me.


----------



## Aneeda72

Harry Le Hermit said:


> If it was given, it was given illegally as the FDA rejected its use, by this individual... Frances Oldham Kelsey.
> 
> Quit making baseless claims.


It’s not a baseless claim, I remember it was given as well.  @chic is correct


----------



## Aneeda72

Maryatrics said:


> Those professional athletes are tested  daily for Covid. If they are any signs and I am aware that some don't show signs, but if  they have signs of Covid or test positive for Covid they are quarantined for I believe 14 days.


The Delta Covid virus is shed for up to 21 days, unfortunately


----------



## chic

Becky1951 said:


> They were called flipper babies back then. I've seen many. My brother was born with Cerebral Palsy and and was mentally challenged. He went to what was then called a "Handicapped" school. I volunteered there and there were several, also one with flipper legs. Very sad. But very lovable. Sweetest dispositions considering their physical limitations, they had the I Can Do It attitude.


Thanks for sharing Becky. This did exist in the U.S. Women who were prone to miscarriage took this drug to bring their babies to term. It was a very sad result for them.


----------



## Warrigal

Becky1951 said:


> They were called flipper babies back then. I've seen many. My brother was born with Cerebral Palsy and and was mentally challenged. He went to what was then called a "Handicapped" school. I volunteered there and there were several, also one with flipper legs. Very sad. But very lovable. Sweetest dispositions considering their physical limitations, they had the I Can Do It attitude.


Yes, we had a thalidomide girl in the secondary school where I was teaching and she was amazing. Her spirit was indominable. Over my years of teaching I have been inspired by the girls who overcame dreadful handicaps.

The nuns refused to turn away any girl who was from our feeder area and we wrapped ourselves around them to make sure they were included. Be they almost totally blind, or deaf, physically challenged or intellectually limited we brought them in from the cold and made sure they were warmly treated by the staff and other students.

What point is there to religion if it is not put into practice?

I learnt so much about life and love from these kids, and also from the  nuns.


----------



## win231

JimBob1952 said:


> Ok, I'm not a doctor, but I play one in my own imagination.  And I'm making the "true statement" that the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are safe and effective, although, like the flu vaccine, their effectiveness wanes after a number of months.  Just got my booster this morning.
> 
> I don't understand the anti-vaxxers, but we all live in our own worlds.


Since the vaccine's effectiveness wanes after a number of months, how many months will go by between each booster?


----------



## win231

JimBob1952 said:


> Those not believing it's safe are doing what they think is best for them.  They are also putting the rest of the population at risk.  That's a crucial difference.


That's a crock - an attempt to guilt everyone into getting vaccinated.
They tried the same BS to sell more flu shots - _"If you don't get a flu shot, you're making others sick."  _Kaiser Permanente hung a big banner over the entrance to their hospital that said that.   It only works for the ignorant.  If your vaccine worked, you would be protected from the unvaccinated, so NO unvaccinated are putting anyone at risk......unless, of course, the vaccine doesn't work.


----------



## CarolfromTX

JimBob1952 said:


> Those not believing it's safe are doing what they think is best for them.  They are also putting the rest of the population at risk.  That's a crucial difference.


How are they putting the rest of the population at risk, assuming the vaccine is effective? I’m vaccinated. So if someone else is not, how is that a risk to me? I can still get it, you say? But what are the odds? Highly doubtful I’ll die from it, let alone be hospitalized. And life is not without risk. It’s not.  It’s the damn mandates I’m against, not the vaccine. And I’m against the insistence of vaccine nazis that everyone must be vaccinated.


----------



## suds00

if and when we achieve herd immunity, through vaccination,covid19 will cease being a pandemic and will become endemic. this will be good for everyone.


----------



## suds00

win231 said:


> Since the vaccine's effectiveness wanes after a number of months, how many months will go by between each booster?


vaccines don't produce the same amount of antibodies forever so they need a boost .it's better than having no protection at all.


----------



## win231

suds00 said:


> vaccines don't produce the same amount of antibodies forever so they need a boost .it's better than having no protection at all.


The question was, _how many months_ will go by between each booster?
In other words, _how often are you willing to get boosters & how many boosters are you willing to get?_


----------



## suds00

win231 said:


> The question was, _how many months_ will go by between each booster?
> In other words, _how often are you willing to get boosters & how many boosters are you willing to get?_


if it keeps me from getting sick i'll take it as often as necessary


----------



## win231

suds00 said:


> if it keeps me from getting sick i'll take it as often as necessary


I get it.  Difficult question to answer.


----------



## chic

win231 said:


> Since the vaccine's effectiveness wanes after a number of months, how many months will go by between each booster?


Six I've heard.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> Since the vaccine's effectiveness wanes after a number of months, how many months will go by between each booster?


What does it matter?  When they say we need another vaccination, those that want them will get them.  Those that do not want them, won’t get them.  Why is everyone still talking about this?  It is what it is


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> The question was, _how many months_ will go by between each booster?
> In other words, _how often are you willing to get boosters & how many boosters are you willing to get?_


I will get as many as recommended as often as recommended-every dang week if necessary.  Try watching someone you love, who is sitting in a hospital bed on a Covid ward, struggle to breathe.  You will quickly realize it’s easier to get vaccinated than go through that horror.


----------



## chic

Aneeda72 said:


> What does it matter?  When they say we need another vaccination, those that want them will get them.  Those that do not want them, won’t get them.  Why is everyone still talking about this?  It is what it is


True. We're talking about it because it was first presented to people that a person would just get their two shots and covid would become a memory. The world would reopen and everything would be grand. The truth is far different.


----------



## John cycling

Athletes around the world are "dropping like flies" after getting "the vaccinations."
Story here <--

A Florida man who cursed anti-vaxxers was found dead in his home by neighbors after getting the second Pfizer shot.
Story here <--

Teenagers are 50 times more likely to have heart disease after covid shots than all FDA approved vaccinations in 2021 combined.  The CDC admits this is true but still recommends it.   
Story here <--


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> What does it matter?  When they say we need another vaccination, those that want them will get them.  Those that do not want them, won’t get them.  Why is everyone still talking about this?  It is what it is


We'll be talking about this as long as fools ridicule those who don't want the vaccine.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> I will get as many as recommended as often as recommended-every dang week if necessary.  Try watching someone you love, who is sitting in a hospital bed on a Covid ward, struggle to breathe.  You will quickly realize it’s easier to get vaccinated than go through that horror.


^^^ Much like that TV ad for a Meningitis Vaccine that showed a fake body in a morgue (complete with toe tag) & the caption:
"He didn't get a Meningitis Vaccine."


----------



## win231

chic said:


> True. We're talking about it because it was first presented to people that a person would just get their two shots and covid would become a memory. The world would reopen and everything would be grand. The truth is far different.


And with each new lie they tell us, they think we forgot the old lies.
Well, maybe they're right.  For many, fear cancels out logic.


----------



## suds00

chic said:


> True. We're talking about it because it was first presented to people that a person would just get their two shots and covid would become a memory. The world would reopen and everything would be grand. The truth is far different.


doctors weren't counting on the "delta" variant. medical conditions change. they aren't static.


----------



## suds00

and people keep on basing their declarations on illogical and untrue ideas.


----------



## Sunny

chic said:


> True. We're talking about it because it was first presented to people that a person would just get their two shots and covid would become a memory. The world would reopen and everything would be grand. The truth is far different.


Oops, here we go again. Another bit of fiction by Chic.

When and where was it "first presented" as some kind of grand miracle, and when did anyone ever say that Covid would become a memory? The vaccine, at the beginning, was too new for anybody to have any idea of how successful it would be, particularly on a global level.  It has turned out to be amazingly effective, but nobody knew or predicted such quack medicine ideas as what you are presenting.  All we knew was that it seemed hopeful that the vaccine would work; it has turned out to work a lot better than anybody anticipated. 

And no one knew how long the protection would last. It seems that it's quite a long time, but the strength does begin to drop after a while, which is why we have boosters. Just like many other vaccines for other diseases.  And as Aneeda says, going back for a booster every week would still be preferable to facing the horror of this disease. If vaccinated people don't want the boosters for whatever reason, they are still protected, and if they get the disease, probably won't die from it.

As I've said before, most of us here have been vaccinated. Some have received boosters, some haven't. It's incredible that the endless scare-mongering is still going on, led by the fanatics.


----------



## mellowyellow

I really hope those who chose not to get the jab don’t succumb to this deadly disease, but with most venues now insisting on proof of vaccination before entering, it’s going to be very hard to live a normal life.


----------



## Shero

mellowyellow said:


> I really hope those who chose not to get the jab don’t succumb to this deadly disease, but with most venues now insisting on proof of vaccination before entering, it’s going to be very hard to live a normal life.


It is a very small price to pay and one which I welcome to be safe,


----------



## chic

Sunny said:


> Oops, here we go again. Another bit of fiction by Chic.
> 
> When and where was it "first presented" as some kind of grand miracle, and when did anyone ever say that Covid would become a memory? The vaccine, at the beginning, was too new for anybody to have any idea of how successful it would be, particularly on a global level.  It has turned out to be amazingly effective, but nobody knew or predicted such quack medicine ideas as what you are presenting.  All we knew was that it seemed hopeful that the vaccine would work; it has turned out to work a lot better than anybody anticipated.
> 
> And no one knew how long the protection would last. It seems that it's quite a long time, but the strength does begin to drop after a while, which is why we have boosters. Just like many other vaccines for other diseases.  And as Aneeda says, going back for a booster every week would still be preferable to facing the horror of this disease. If vaccinated people don't want the boosters for whatever reason, they are still protected, and if they get the disease, probably won't die from it.
> 
> As I've said before, most of us here have been vaccinated. Some have received boosters, some haven't. It's incredible that the endless scare-mongering is still going on, led by the fanatics.


4 weeks to flatten the curve Sunny. This was back in early March, 2020. Almost two years ago. Everyone heard this. It was all over every television network.


----------



## Sunny

Chic, what does that "flatten the curve" stuff have to do with the vaccine?  In March, 2020, there was no vaccine yet. And the only person I remember predicting that it would all blow over soon, the churches would be full on Easter, etc. was, well, you know who.

"Flatten the curve" was an expression that social distancing, masks, hand washing, etc. would cut down on transmission of the disease. And actually, it did help to some extent, but not enough. The only thing apparently powerful enough to take on this disease is the vaccine, and maybe that new pill. Though I'd rather not get sick in the first place.


----------



## win231

mellowyellow said:


> I really hope those who chose not to get the jab don’t succumb to this deadly disease, but with most venues now insisting on proof of vaccination before entering, it’s going to be very hard to live a normal life.


Not for me.  I haven't entered any of the venues that require proof of vaccination for many years.


----------



## chic

win231 said:


> Not for me.  I haven't entered any of the venues that require proof of vaccination for many years.


Do you know any places that are requiring proof of vaccination for covid?


----------



## Ladybj

chic said:


> Do you know any places that are requiring proof of vaccination for covid?


Chic - if they are, it will slowly fade away.  Money talks louder $$$$$...jmo.


----------



## chic

Ladybj said:


> Chic - if they are, it will slowly fade away.  Money talks louder $$$$$...jmo.


Arenas for sports events and rock concerts do. I've heard libraries will. But I don't know about anything else. Where I live we have no vaccine passports except for sports and concerts. That may change but I hope not.


----------



## Ladybj

chic said:


> Arenas for sports events and rock concerts do. I've heard libraries will. But I don't know about anything else. Where I live we have no vaccine passports except for sports and concerts. That may change but I hope not.


I've learned in my almost 62 years (62 this month), that there's a time for everything.  This to shall pass.


----------



## win231

chic said:


> Do you know any places that are requiring proof of vaccination for covid?


Many indoor places except markets.  Enforcement won't start until Nov. 29.


----------



## Butterfly

chic said:


> No it didn't. Look at Australia!


what happened in Australia?


----------



## Butterfly

suds00 said:


> doctors weren't counting on the "delta" variant. medical conditions change. they aren't static.



Besides which, medical knowledge is still evolving about this virus, as it should.


----------



## chic

win231 said:


> Many indoor places except markets.  Enforcement won't start until Nov. 29.


Yes, I've heard CA is like that. Are there pockets of free cities you can travel to?


----------



## chic

Ladybj said:


> I've learned in my almost 62 years (62 this month), that there's a time for everything.  This to shall pass.


I hope this passes fast!


----------



## win231

chic said:


> Yes, I've heard CA is like that. Are there pockets of free cities you can travel to?


I'm not sure but I think it's only Los Angeles County; not the whole state.


----------



## Aneeda72

John cycling said:


> Athletes around the world are "dropping like flies" after getting "the vaccinations."
> Story here <--
> 
> A Florida man who cursed anti-vaxxers was found dead in his home by neighbors after getting the second Pfizer shot.
> Story here <--
> 
> Teenagers are 50 times more likely to have heart disease after covid shots than all FDA approved vaccinations in 2021 combined.  The CDC admits this is true but still recommends it.
> Story here <--


I really hope, nope, can not say that .  Read my mind, I am sure you know what I am thinking.


----------



## Shero

Butterfly said:


> what happened in Australia?


.
When you find out Butterfly, will you please let me know. I have been here for nearly a year and I do not know!


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> ^^^ Much like that TV ad for a Meningitis Vaccine that showed a fake body in a morgue (complete with toe tag) & the caption:
> "He didn't get a Meningitis Vaccine."


Funny story.  We were very very poor in our younger years but scraped up every dime for a school trip for our oldest son to go on trip to HI.  A once in a life time opportunity for him.  He got there, and on the plane ride got a stiff neck.  No big deal, right?

Then a headache, and he didn’t feel well.  Wanted to come home. Had to pay for a plane ride back, took him to the doctor, yup, meningitis. Wish they’d had a vaccine, took a while to pay for that plane ride


----------



## Aneeda72

mellowyellow said:


> I really hope those who chose not to get the jab don’t succumb to this deadly disease, but with most venues now insisting on proof of vaccination before entering, it’s going to be very hard to live a normal life.


And I’ve have become very “harden” over time.  I suppose due to my worry about my son.  I hope everyone that “chose not to get the jab” and can get the jab; gets Covid, preferably Delta.  I hope every single venue in the world requires proof of vaccination.  I hope life gets very hard for the people who are making others sick.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> Not for me.  I haven't entered any of the venues that require proof of vaccination for many years.


So you are saying that you’ve been out of school for a long time, yup, we all realize that.


----------



## Aneeda72

chic said:


> Do you know any places that are requiring proof of vaccination for covid?


Yes


----------



## Aneeda72

Ladybj said:


> I've learned in my almost 62 years (62 this month), that there's a time for everything.  This to shall pass.


Yes it will pass and we can all visit the graves of our dead loved ones and there will be a national holiday of remembrance and books and movies and life for the living will go on; as it always has.


----------



## Sunny

chic said:


> Do you know any places that are requiring proof of vaccination for covid?


In my community (gated, seniors only, it's a subset of a larger community, but has nearly 9000 residents, so it's actually a town in itself), many of our activities require proof of vaccination. This is particularly done for indoor activities such as those using the theatre or meeting rooms.  Since nearly everyone has been vaccinated, this is not usually a problem, except for the minor nuisance of having to remember to carry the card, or a copy of it, around all the time.  Everybody I've spoken to about this has a copy in their wallet.


----------



## Sunny

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes it will pass and we can all visit the graves of our dead loved ones and there will be a national holiday of remembrance and books and movies and life for the living will go on; as it always has.


Very true, Aneeda.  The time for bubonic plague passed also.


----------



## Shero

Heard on the news that no guests can visit aged care homes in Australia unless fully vaccinated. Not sure which states it applies to.


----------



## SeaBreeze

chic said:


> I hope this passes fast!


It will go faster if people wake up, get vaccinated, distance and wear masks.  That simple.


----------



## SeaBreeze

suds00 said:


> if it keeps me from getting sick i'll take it as often as necessary


Same here, most reasonable Americans will take the booster when necessary.  This is a deadly virus pandemic, not a cold or the flu as some still dream it is.


----------



## SeaBreeze

win231 said:


> I get it.  Difficult question to answer.


He answered it, read it again, you obviously don't get it.


----------



## Don M.

Getting vaccinated is certainly a personal choice, and increasing numbers of sensible people are choosing to follow the scientific evidence and getting these shots.  However, until the vast majority decide to ignore the nonsense, and get vaccinated, this virus is going to be a problem for years.  Presently, the numbers are declining, but with the holidays approaching, and more people gathering indoors, these numbers will most likely begin to spike again.  

The worst part of the pandemic is the toll it is taking on our health care providers and systems.  Many people with other health issues are finding it harder to get treatment for "non-covid" ailments....and doctors/nurses are being overwhelmed.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Don M. said:


> Getting vaccinated is certainly a personal choice, and increasing numbers of sensible people are choosing to follow the scientific evidence and getting these shots.  However, until the vast majority decide to ignore the nonsense, and get vaccinated, this virus is going to be a problem for years.  Presently, the numbers are declining, but with the holidays approaching, and more people gathering indoors, these numbers will most likely begin to spike again.
> 
> The worst part of the pandemic is the toll it is taking on our health care providers and systems.  Many people with other health issues are finding it harder to get treatment for "non-covid" ailments....and doctors/nurses are being overwhelmed.


All you say is true, thank you for all your posts on this important topic.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> So you are saying that you’ve been out of school for a long time, yup, we all realize that.


Honey, age usually comes with wisdom.
With you, age came alone.


----------



## win231

SeaBreeze said:


> He answered it, read it again, you obviously don't get it.


I asked for a number.
There are reading comprehension courses available online.  They're free.  Try one.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> Honey, age usually comes with wisdom.
> With you, age came alone.


Yup, I booted wisdom out when I realized how stupid it was, hindsight is the true teacher.  Please do not call me honey-catch up with the times @win231 being old is fine, being an old school  male is not.  I am NOT your “honey”.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> I asked for a number.
> There are reading comprehension courses available online.  They're free.  Try one.


Well, you would know-I am sure.  But did you finish the course?


----------



## chic

win231 said:


> I'm not sure but I think it's only Los Angeles County; not the whole state.


I thought San Francisco was worse than L.A. but I could be wrong and you would know more about this.


----------



## chic

Don M. said:


> Getting vaccinated is certainly a personal choice, and increasing numbers of sensible people are choosing to follow the scientific evidence and getting these shots.  However, until the vast majority decide to ignore the nonsense, and get vaccinated, this virus is going to be a problem for years.  Presently, the numbers are declining, but with the holidays approaching, and more people gathering indoors, these numbers will most likely begin to spike again.
> 
> The worst part of the pandemic is the toll it is taking on our health care providers and systems.  Many people with other health issues are finding it harder to get treatment for "non-covid" ailments....and doctors/nurses are being overwhelmed.


I saw on the news that people are dying from previously treatable conditions that were left too long because of the pandemic coming first so now their conditions are beyond critical. How sad.


----------



## Don M.

chic said:


> I saw on the news that people are dying from previously treatable conditions that were left too long because of the pandemic coming first so now their conditions are beyond critical. How sad.



That's right.  Even the smaller rural hospitals are being impacted with Covid patients.  One of our Granddaughters is a Pediatric nurse in a small hospital in a town of about 50K people, and she has been pressed into assisting in the Covid ward.  She has to bounce between helping deliver babies and assisting the "unvaccinated".  She says that people needing "elective" surgeries, etc., are being pushed back weeks or longer due to the pandemic.  A few of the nurses have given up and quit, and she is working 50 to 60 hours a week....so far she is holding up pretty well, but the longer this pressure lingers, the more concerned we are.


----------



## Don M.

SeaBreeze said:


> All you say is true, thank you for all your posts on this important topic.


There are recent reports about a couple of the drug companies working on creating a "pill" that may lessen the chances of catching this virus, and/or reducing its effects.  I hope this turns out to be true, as taking a "pill" instead of having to get a shot might provide an incentive for more people to take this virus seriously.


----------



## win231

Don M. said:


> There are recent reports about a couple of the drug companies working on creating a "pill" that may lessen the chances of catching this virus, and/or reducing its effects.  I hope this turns out to be true, as taking a "pill" instead of having to get a shot might provide an incentive for more people to take this virus seriously.


If they could make a pill that could prevent getting a virus, why wouldn't they have already made one to prevent the flu or other serious viruses?


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> If they could make a pill that could prevent getting a virus, why wouldn't they have already made one to prevent the flu or other serious viruses?


What?  You mean you don’t know the answer?  Hmm, a pill for other serious illnesses, like, gee, antibiotics.  Goodness, I do think they have those.


----------



## chic

win231 said:


> If they could make a pill that could prevent getting a virus, why wouldn't they have already made one to prevent the flu or other serious viruses?


Will the pill be mandated too? People are beginning to awaken from this hypnosis.


----------



## Shero

Countries that have vaccine mandates:

Australia

Britain

Canada

France

Greece

Italy

Russia

USA


----------



## mellowyellow

Aneeda72 said:


> Now all police, ambulance, doctors, nurses, clubs, construction workers, restaurant staff etc all have to have proof of vaccination.  But almost 5000 NSW teachers are risking suspension because they refuse to say if they are fully vaccinated or not before the mandate kicks in.  They will fight but they won't win.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> What?  You mean you don’t know the answer?  Hmm, a pill for other serious illnesses, like, gee, antibiotics.  Goodness, I do think they have those.


Goodness, you lack knowledge.  Antibiotics don't do anything for viruses.  Antibiotics only work for bacterial infections.


----------



## Don M.

chic said:


> Will the pill be mandated too? People are beginning to awaken from this hypnosis.


Who knows?  One thing is for sure....the longer this Covid lingers and mutates, the more likely that society will face More Mandates.  How many millions have to die, before the vast majority begin to take this virus seriously, and follow the recommended protocols...vaccines, etc.??

  Personally, I would rather have some minor shoulder pain for a day, than to make my wife a widow.


----------



## Ladybj

Aneeda72 said:


> And I’ve have become very “harden” over time.  I suppose due to my worry about my son.  I hope everyone that “chose not to get the jab” and can get the jab; gets Covid, preferably Delta.  I hope every single venue in the world requires proof of vaccination.  I hope life gets very hard for the people who are making others sick.


Aneeda - Have you seen Gary O post about his son after he got the jab?  I can tell you about a love one of mine but I will not post it here.  The jab is not for everyone - just like medications are not one size fits all.  I am sorry what your son is going through with Covid.  I wish him well in every way.   Be careful in wishing harm to others, it may come back on you and I pray it don't.


----------



## Ruthanne

And now we are also being called "vaccine natzis".  Who cares, it's better than being called deceased, dead, six feet under any day.


----------



## win231

Ruthanne said:


> And now we are also being called "vaccine natzis".  Who cares, it's better than being called deceased, dead, six feet under any day.


"Nazis" has no "T"


----------



## dseag2

Aneeda72 said:


> What?  You mean you don’t know the answer?  Hmm, a pill for other serious illnesses, like, gee, antibiotics.  Goodness, I do think they have those.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> And I’ve have become very “harden” over time.  I suppose due to my worry about my son.  I hope everyone that “chose not to get the jab” and can get the jab; gets Covid, preferably Delta.  I hope every single venue in the world requires proof of vaccination.  I hope life gets very hard for the people who are making others sick.


I hope your psychotherapist changes your meds.


----------



## dseag2

win231 said:


> I hope your psychotherapist changes your meds.


Oh, Kettle.  Still fighting in these back-and-forth threads?  Why do these make you feel validated?  Will you wither up and die if you do not keep fighting on these forums?  Take a break.  Relax.


----------



## chic

win231 said:


> Goodness, you lack knowledge.  Antibiotics don't do anything for viruses.  Antibiotics only work for bacterial infections.


Our family doctor back in the day always prescribed antibiotics to us for flu. When my cousin thought she had covid a year ago she went to the hospital and received an antibiotic cocktail. She didn't have covid. Antibiotics are much better than nothing, they are cheap and they are not injected but can be taken orally which means they are not irreversible.


----------



## chic

Ladybj said:


> Aneeda - Have you seen Gary O post about his son after he got the jab?  I can tell you about a love one of mine but I will not post it here.  The jab is not for everyone - just like medications are not one size fits all.  I am sorry what your son is going through with Covid.  I wish him well in every way.   Be careful in wishing harm to others, it may come back on you and I pray it don't.


Exactly right. There is hatred here on a level I have not seen before and I have had harm wished upon me by people I have known for years.

People feel so strongly about this issue but some people cannot take the vaccine. Are they to be banned from society forever because of that? To some here, the answer is yes.

The vaccine isn't even a vaccine. They are experimental drugs being injected into you and your children/grandchildren and they have admitted they don't know what the results will be until they test it.

When our dictionaries change the definitions of the words "vaccine" and "anti vaxxer" to comply with the government's agenda, this should set off alarms to people. Didn't anyone read George Orwell's 1984? He was off by a few decades but this is happening now.

If people decide to hate, me then they hate me. I can live with that.

You either die young or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.


----------



## Pepper

*
I wrote this, then deleted it.  Don't know why but what I deleted was "I don't hate you @chic"


----------



## suds00

win231 said:


> "Nazis" has no "T"


you can't let it go.no one is forcing anything upon you. get immunized. don't get immunized. don't take the pill should you become sick. i wish you well.


----------



## suds00

chic said:


> Will the pill be mandated too? People are beginning to awaken from this hypnosis.


the pill is to treat covid-19.refuse it if you become ill.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> I hope your psychotherapist changes your meds.


Me too, maybe you could ask him about that next time you see him.  After all, your appointments are so much longer than mine.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> Goodness, you lack knowledge.  Antibiotics don't do anything for viruses.  Antibiotics only work for bacterial infections.


You did not say what the pills were supposed to be for, (post #160) although you seemed to have changed your post to be more specific; however there are also drugs for viruses.  My son was given such a drug for Covid, and there is a drug for the flu as well.  Catch up win, a shame that you have “lack knowledge” of such things.

What else have you got?


----------



## Aneeda72

Ladybj said:


> Aneeda - Have you seen Gary O post about his son after he got the jab?  I can tell you about a love one of mine but I will not post it here.  The jab is not for everyone - just like medications are not one size fits all.  I am sorry what your son is going through with Covid.  I wish him well in every way.   Be careful in wishing harm to others, it may come back on you and I pray it don't.


Have I seen Gary’s post?  No, but I know his son died, and I know he thinks it was due to his vaccination, and I am sorry that happened.  I am sorry for anyone who gets sick from the ”jab” or whose death is caused by it.  But such is the history of all vaccines.

But the rest of humanity can not give up their lives for the sake of a few.  Sad, but true.  I will not trade my son’s life for the life of anyone else’s son.  If someones son has to die, I prefer it to not be mine.  If my honestly offends you, @Ladybj  I could not care less.

I do not ”wish harm to others”.  Others bring/wish harm to themselves, and others, by refusing the vaccine.  I simply wish that harm, which they call upon themselves, comes faster in order to save the many who want continue their existence and the existence of the human race.


----------



## Aneeda72

chic said:


> Exactly right. There is hatred here on a level I have not seen before and I have had harm wished upon me by people I have known for years.
> 
> People feel so strongly about this issue but some people cannot take the vaccine. Are they to be banned from society forever because of that? To some here, the answer is yes.
> 
> The vaccine isn't even a vaccine. They are experimental drugs being injected into you and your children/grandchildren and they have admitted they don't know what the results will be until they test it.
> 
> When our dictionaries change the definitions of the words "vaccine" and "anti vaxxer" to comply with the government's agenda, this should set off alarms to people. Didn't anyone read George Orwell's 1984? He was off by a few decades but this is happening now.
> 
> If people decide to hate, me then they hate me. I can live with that.
> 
> You either die young or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.
> 
> View attachment 193994


I am sorry you feel hated, but you are not hated.  I certainly don’t hate anyone on SF.  There are two people I despise, but they are not women, and win, is so much fun, he is one of the people that keeps me on SF.  I can not tell you how to feel, but even the personal comments are not personal because no one personally knows anyone else.

I specifically said I was talking about people who could get vaccinated and don’t.  I understand that some people can not get vaccinated and I feel sorry for them.  Covid will always be “after” them.  A difficult way to have to live.


----------



## MrPants

chic said:


> Exactly right. There is hatred here on a level I have not seen before and I have had harm wished upon me by people I have known for years.
> 
> People feel so strongly about this issue but some people cannot take the vaccine. Are they to be banned from society forever because of that? To some here, the answer is yes.
> 
> The vaccine isn't even a vaccine. They are experimental drugs being injected into you and your children/grandchildren and they have admitted they don't know what the results will be until they test it.
> 
> When our dictionaries change the definitions of the words "vaccine" and "anti vaxxer" to comply with the government's agenda, this should set off alarms to people. Didn't anyone read George Orwell's 1984? He was off by a few decades but this is happening now.
> 
> If people decide to hate, me then they hate me. I can live with that.
> 
> You either die young or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.
> 
> View attachment 193994


Here's an article you may find helpful in terms of understanding how the developmental timeline of the Covid-19 vaccines were able to be accelerated. The article, was written and presented by Johns Hopkins University of Medicine, a reputable source for medical issues.
It provides insight into some of the innovative ways the traditional timeline for vaccine development & approvals were shortened due to the mounting adverse effects of the Covid-19 pandemic at the time. The vaccines are actually not untested or experimental, just innovative in terms of their development.

https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/vaccines/timeline


----------



## John cycling

chic said:


> Antibiotics are much better than nothing, they are cheap and they are not injected but can be taken orally which means they are not irreversible.



Modern antibiotics wipe out the beneficial bacteria, raise blood pressure, starve the cells, and wipe out the body's immunity.  When elderly people get tied down, paralyzed and intubated against their will in hospitals, the first thing that happens is that their cells are starved with antibiotics.  Thus anyone who would survive that abhorrent treatment would be quite lucky, regardless their of their age.



Pepper said:


> *
> I wrote this, then deleted it.  Don't know why but what I deleted was "I don't hate you @chic"



Did you change your mind? 



Aneeda72 said:


> There are two people I despise, but they are not women,



I'm probably one of them, since I'm healthy, and don't ingest the poisonous shots that are full of such vitriol.  

I'm not afraid of a virus, especially not one that's never been proven to exist, but stay far, far away from modern medical practices.


----------



## Sunny

About the antibiotics question, I think there are a few (very few) drugs to fight viral infections, but they are not antibiotics.  Antibiotics are used exclusively for bacterial infections, as far as I know.  The only real weapons we have in our arsenal against viral infections are the vaccines. In other words, bacterial infections can be cured mesdically, for viruses they mostly tell you to take Tylenol and get plenty of rest.

Obviously, the best "cure" for a viral infection is not to get it in the first place.


----------



## Pepper

@John cycling 


> Pepper said:
> *
> I wrote this, then deleted it. Don't know why but what I deleted was "I don't hate you @chic"


Did you change your mind? 
--------------------------------------------
No, I did not.  I like @chic.


----------



## Sunny

"When our dictionaries change the definitions of the words "vaccine" and "anti vaxxer" to comply with the government's agenda, this should set off alarms to people. Didn't anyone read George Orwell's 1984? He was off by a few decades but this is happening now."

Golly, Chic, you found out about the government's secret project to change the dictionaries to comply with their "agenda?" Impressive spy work! 

Beware, Chic, the government has a whole department devoted to messing with your head!  For that purpose, they have come up with words like "vaccine," which was never heard of until Covid came along.  Be afraid (of the government,) be very afraid! Woooo woooo!


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> Have I seen Gary’s post?  No, but I know his son died, and I know he thinks it was due to his vaccination, and I am sorry that happened.  I am sorry for anyone who gets sick from the ”jab” or whose death is caused by it.  But such is the history of all vaccines.
> 
> But the rest of humanity can not give up their lives for the sake of a few.  Sad, but true.  I will not trade my son’s life for the life of anyone else’s son.  If someones son has to die, I prefer it to not be mine.  If my honestly offends you, @Ladybj  I could not care less.
> 
> I do not ”wish harm to others”.  Others bring/wish harm to themselves, and others, by refusing the vaccine.  I simply wish that harm, which they call upon themselves, comes faster in order to save the many who want continue their existence and the existence of the human race.


Oh, but you DO wish harm to others.  You made it quite clear.  You would be better off if you just apologized.
_" I hope everyone that “chose not to get the jab” and can get the jab; gets Covid, preferably Delta."_


----------



## win231

dseag2 said:


> Oh, Kettle.  Still fighting in these back-and-forth threads?  Why do these make you feel validated?  Will you wither up and die if you do not keep fighting on these forums?  Take a break.  Relax.


Great idea!  When do _you _plan to take your own advice?


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> Oh, but you DO wish harm to others.  You made it quite clear.  You would be better off if you just apologized.
> _" I hope everyone that “chose not to get the jab” and can get the jab; gets Covid, preferably Delta."_


Since the others you are speaking of, and yourself of course, do not believe Covid exists, and, therefore, do not believe it is harmful, do not believe the hospitals are filled with Covid patients, do not believe in Covid deaths, and some do not believe in Covid at all, including you, I have not wished anyone any harm.

I have simply wished that the non-believers get an illness that they don’t believe in and which will not harm them-including you.  *So, you @win231, now take the opposite side/view point.  Wanting me to apologize for wishing an imaginary virus to cause imaginary harm to people who don’t believe in the imaginary illness or the imaginary harm or imaginary death that the imaginary illness might cause.  People who don’t believe in a vaccine that could prevent such illness, harm, and/or death.*

I have nothing to apologize for.  It’s all been, , imaginary for the so called non-vaxxers.

*Be careful win, your TROLLNESS is showing.  *


----------



## Aneeda72

John cycling said:


> Modern antibiotics wipe out the beneficial bacteria, raise blood pressure, starve the cells, and wipe out the body's immunity.  When elderly people get tied down, paralyzed and intubated against their will in hospitals, the first thing that happens is that their cells are starved with antibiotics.  Thus anyone who would survive that abhorrent treatment would be quite lucky, regardless their of their age.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you change your mind?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably one of them, since I'm healthy, and don't ingest the poisonous shots that are full of such vitriol.
> 
> I'm not afraid of a virus, especially not one that's never been proven to exist, but stay far, far away from modern medical practices.


Nope, sorry to disappoint, you are not.  I actually think one of the people has left, but idk.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> Since the others you are speaking of, and yourself of course, do not believe Covid exists, and, therefore, do not believe it is harmful, do not believe the hospitals are filled with Covid patients, do not believe in Covid deaths, and some do not believe in Covid at all, including you, I have not wished anyone any harm.
> 
> I have simply wished that the non-believers get an illness that they don’t believe in and which will not harm them-including you.  *So, you @win231, now take the opposite side/view point.  Wanting me to apologize for wishing an imaginary virus to cause imaginary harm to people who don’t believe in the imaginary illness or the imaginary harm or imaginary death that the imaginary illness might cause.  People who don’t believe in a vaccine that could prevent such illness, harm, and/or death.*
> 
> I have nothing to apologize for.  It’s all been, , imaginary for the so called non-vaxxers.
> 
> *Be careful win, your TROLLNESS is showing.  *


Putting words in my mouth only indicates your desperation.  When have I ever said Covid does not exist?  _Never._  I said the infection & mortality rates are exaggerated.
I hope you are able to wash your feet before putting them in your mouth.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> Putting words in my mouth only indicates your desperation.  When have I ever said Covid does not exist?  _Never._  I said the infection & mortality rates are exaggerated.
> I hope you are able to wash your feet before putting them in your mouth.


Ah, win, win, win, yes, yes, yes, you are right, right, right, as usual.  I am desperate for every word you write.  I hang on your every opinion.  I also have a bridge I’d like to sell you, I could use the money.

But trust me when I say, I would NEVER EVER put anything in your mouth.  *After all, you have not had your shots.  .  *


----------



## squatting dog

Took Bill Gates until this week to admit, the vaccine ain't working like he hoped.   

*Bill Gates:* "The economic damage, the deaths. It’s been completely horrific and I would expect that will lead the R&D projects to focus on things we didn’t have today. We didn’t have vaccines that block transmission. We got vaccines that help you with your health, but they only slightly reduce the transmission. We need a new way of doing the vaccines.”


----------



## squatting dog

Meanwhile............  While the MSM condemns the use of ivermectin, the most populated state in India just declared they are officially COVID free after promoting widespread use of the safe, proven medicine. In addition to this, Ivermectin attaches to covid spikes and prevents them from binding to ACE2.


----------



## Sunny

And besides, it protects you from mange, fleas, and rabies.


----------



## Irwin

4.6 million people in India died of covid-19.


----------



## Ladybj

Aneeda72 said:


> Have I seen Gary’s post?  No, but I know his son died, and I know he thinks it was due to his vaccination, and I am sorry that happened.  I am sorry for anyone who gets sick from the ”jab” or whose death is caused by it.  But such is the history of all vaccines.
> 
> But the rest of humanity can not give up their lives for the sake of a few.  Sad, but true.  I will not trade my son’s life for the life of anyone else’s son.  If someones son has to die, I prefer it to not be mine.  If my honestly offends you, @Ladybj  I could not care less.
> 
> I do not ”wish harm to others”.  Others bring/wish harm to themselves, and others, by refusing the vaccine.  I simply wish that harm, which they call upon themselves, comes faster in order to save the many who want continue their existence and the existence of the human race.


Your honesty does not offend me at at all.  You have every right as to how you feel.  What about those that doctors has told them NOT to take the vaccine due to medical conditions?  I somewhat understand how you feel because I feel the opposite.  I want to blame the vaccine on a love one that is going through issues since they took the vaccine - but I realize and accept, I cannot blame the vaccine because I am not 100% sure its due to the vaccine - its easy to blame things on others or other sources instead of looking at reality..I am speaking of my situation - has nothing to do with how you feel.


----------



## Ladybj

Irwin said:


> 4.6 million people in India died of covid-19.


And we know this because?  I worked in the medical field for years.  Had to verify medical records for various reasons.  If I sat down and went through 4.6 million medical records to verify information, then and only then I would know instead of someone making be believe that is true.  However, we believe what we want to believe.


----------



## win231

Irwin said:


> 4.6 million people in India died of covid-19.


Yes, someone wrote it & you read it, so it must be true.


----------



## chic

Pepper said:


> @John cycling
> 
> Did you change your mind?
> --------------------------------------------
> No, I did not.  I like @chic.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ladybj said:


> Your honesty does not offend me at at all.  You have every right as to how you feel.  What about those that doctors has told them NOT to take the vaccine due to medical conditions?  I somewhat understand how you feel because I feel the opposite.  I want to blame the vaccine on a love one that is going through issues since they took the vaccine - but I realize and accept, I cannot blame the vaccine because I am not 100% sure its due to the vaccine - its easy to blame things on others or other sources instead of looking at reality..I am speaking of my situation - has nothing to do with how you feel.


I already addressed how I feel about those that cannot take the vaccine several times.  I feel sorry for them.  They must be very careful, follow the guidelines, and not expose themselves; unfortunately most do not do this.


----------



## Sunny

Let's face it, folks, this isn't about vaccines, it's about politics.  All the lines, charts, graphs, figures, etc. showing how people voted in the last presidential election and whether or not they are vaccinated against Covid are so inextricably connected with each other that they couldn't be pried apart if we tried. One look at the states with the highest rates of Covid (and Covid deaths) and the lowest rates of vaccination, and then seeing the "color" of those states makes this obvious.  

We can't discuss politics here. So what we are having is a thinly disguised, endless "argument" about how dangerous the disease actually is, whether or not the vaccine is safe, effective, or whatever. But it's so predictable how all of us are going to feel about it, and unless we are physicians or medical researchers intimately involved with the facts on this vaccine, we are all simply reflecting the prevailing view of our side of the political spectrum. And by "facts," I mean the real data being provided by labs and hospitals (and unfortunately, morgues), not the "facts" being made up by some crackpot using the Internet as a soapbox.

I have never seen this happen with any other disease. People aren't marching in the streets with signs about whether or not to get a flu shot. Only this disease has become so politicized.  Which probably means there will never be a meeting of the minds on the subject.


----------



## HarryHawk

Just heard on the news that 35% of the individuals in our local hospitals have been fully vaccinated.


----------



## win231

Sunny said:


> Let's face it, folks, this isn't about vaccines, it's about politics.  All the lines, charts, graphs, figures, etc. showing how people voted in the last presidential election and whether or not they are vaccinated against Covid are so inextricably connected with each other that they couldn't be pried apart if we tried. One look at the states with the highest rates of Covid (and Covid deaths) and the lowest rates of vaccination, and then seeing the "color" of those states makes this obvious.
> 
> We can't discuss politics here. So what we are having is a thinly disguised, endless "argument" about how dangerous the disease actually is, whether or not the vaccine is safe, effective, or whatever. But it's so predictable how all of us are going to feel about it, and unless we are physicians or medical researchers intimately involved with the facts on this vaccine, we are all simply reflecting the prevailing view of our side of the political spectrum. And by "facts," I mean the real data being provided by labs and hospitals (and unfortunately, morgues), not the "facts" being made up by some crackpot using the Internet as a soapbox.
> 
> I have never seen this happen with any other disease. People aren't marching in the streets with signs about whether or not to get a flu shot. Only this disease has become so politicized.  Which probably means there will never be a meeting of the minds on the subject.


Obvious reasons why no one is marching in the streets about flu shots.  They aren't trying to coerce people into getting flu shots by making their lives difficult if they choose not to get one.  No loss of jobs or closed businesses.  No loss of income.  No exaggerated claims about infection rates or mortality.  No constant lies.  No BS about refrigerated meat trucks storing corpses of Covid victims.  No cash prizes, free tacos or tickets to sports events for flu shots.  And the flu hasn't been in the news for a long time.


----------



## win231

HarryHawk said:


> Just heard on the news that 35% of the individuals in our local hospitals have been fully vaccinated.


But they still want you to get vaccinated because......uh....your illness will be less severe and.....uh....you won't need to be hospitalized.


----------



## HarryHawk

win231 said:


> But they still want you to get vaccinated because......uh....your illness will be less severe and.....uh....you won't need to be hospitalized.


Not arguing if you want to get vaccinated or not, but the fact the news was highlighting is that 35% of the people currently in the local hospitals have been FULLY VACCINATED.  uh, even if you have been vaccinated, you can still end up in the hospital.  Seems like something folks would want to know so they can act appropriately even if they have been vaccinated.


----------



## win231

HarryHawk said:


> Not arguing if you want to get vaccinated or not, but the fact the news was highlighting is that 35% of the people currently in the local hospitals have been FULLY VACCINATED.  uh, even if you have been vaccinated, you can still end up in the hospital.  Seems like something folks would want to know so they can act appropriately even if they have been vaccinated.


That's why thinking people are objecting to vaccine mandates.  When they require proof of vaccination to enter indoor establishments, they're implying that the vaccine protects you & protects others from you.  Which it obviously doesn't.


----------



## Sunny

HarryHawk said:


> Just heard on the news that 35% of the individuals in our local hospitals have been fully vaccinated.


Um, but what are they in the hospital FOR?  Cancer?  Heart disease?  Stroke?  Accidents?

One of my neighbors just got admitted to the hospital for a broken ankle.  She was fully vaccinated.  I guess she's one of the 35%.


----------



## mellowyellow

Get your shots, people.

[Source]


----------



## Irwin

HarryHawk said:


> Not arguing if you want to get vaccinated or not, but the fact the news was highlighting is that 35% of the people currently in the local hospitals have been FULLY VACCINATED.  uh, even if you have been vaccinated, you can still end up in the hospital.  Seems like something folks would want to know so they can act appropriately even if they have been vaccinated.


The vaccine's efficacy may be waning in those hospitalized. It's been well over six months since many people were vaccinated and booster shots are recommended after six months, so it could be that most of those vaccinated people with serious symptoms could have benefitted from the booster. 65% of those hospitalized were unvaccinated and that's still a pretty high percentage, and that group is far more likely to die from the virus.


----------



## chic

win231 said:


> That's why thinking people are objecting to vaccine mandates.  When they require proof of vaccination to enter indoor establishments, they're implying that the vaccine protects you & protects others from you.  Which it obviously doesn't.


It doesn't which is why mandating a vaccine under threat of losing all freedom of movement or ability to work and support oneself and one's family is counterintuitive.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> Obvious reasons why no one is marching in the streets about flu shots.  They aren't trying to coerce people into getting flu shots by making their lives difficult if they choose not to get one.  No loss of jobs or closed businesses.  No loss of income.  No exaggerated claims about infection rates or mortality.  No constant lies.  No BS about refrigerated meat trucks storing corpses of Covid victims.  No cash prizes, free tacos or tickets to sports events for flu shots.  And the flu hasn't been in the news for a long time.


I am watching Bill Maher, which I tape.  It was said that in Los Angeles County you need to show your vaccination card to go almost everywhere public.  If this is true, life indeed will become very difficult for the unvaxxed.

You live in Los Angeles county, don’t you?


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> But they still want you to get vaccinated because......uh....your illness will be less severe and.....uh....you won't need to be hospitalized.


My son would be dead if he had not been vaccinated due to his other medical issues.  He had a severe breakthrough case.  He is still on oxygen for another two weeks or so.  Say what you want @win231.  The vaccine was meant for the original COVID-19, not the delta Covid.

Read more, talk less.


----------



## Aneeda72

HarryHawk said:


> Not arguing if you want to get vaccinated or not, but the fact the news was highlighting is that 35% of the people currently in the local hospitals have been FULLY VACCINATED.  uh, even if you have been vaccinated, you can still end up in the hospital.  Seems like something folks would want to know so they can act appropriately even if they have been vaccinated.


Yes, because of Delta Covid.  I will just keep ringing the bell, delta is a game changer.


----------

